# CLOSED -  Group Buy on Barons, Sierras and  Vistas



## jedgerton (May 9, 2007)

Order Status - Closed, totaling up the order now.  Here are the stats:

Merchandise total $2,753.64 

Total Items	413
Total Pen Kits	289

UPDATE 6/6 - Shipment arrived and everything is present and accounted for!  Wow, that a lot of pen kit.  I'm sorting and checking all orders.  I expect to have them all shipped by Friday.  I've also learned that 20 kits won't fit into a $4.60 flat rate envelope (internally boxed) but I think everything will work out on the shipping just the same.  Watch your mailboxes soon and please confirm delivery.

UPDATE 6/1 - Kits are on the way to me!  Dates below still look good.  The package weighed in at 39 lbs.  That makes a pound of pen kits worth about $70!

UPDATE 5/31 - I spoke with Bill at AS and the backordered kits have arrived and they should ship to me tomorrow.  I'm guessing delivery to me on Tuesday 6/5 and I hope to be shipping them to everyone no later than 6/7.  Bill has been super helpful and its a pleasure doing business with someone who says what they will do and does what they say.  Thanks for everyone's patience, we will all have our kits soon!

BTW, instructions for the kits are available on the AS site.  I'll send out links to everyone but if anyone needs actual hardcopy, let me know and I will print and send it to you.


GoodTurns - paid
Heineda - paid
Rojo22 - paid
Oklahoman - paid
Hoff58 - paid
HotJoe - paid
jjudge - paid
George7 - paid
EasyGreasy - paid
Monty - paid
kmab - paid
dbrisky - paid
elody21 - paid

Update 5/10 - added Sedona RB's and FP's.  Also added extra tubes and drill bits.

OK, I'm going to give this group buy thing a try.  This is my first attempt so if anyone see's a problem with what I'm proposing, I would greatly appreciate the input.  This buy will cover Barons (RB and FP), Sierras and Sierra Vistas.  I'm going to limit the buy to US currency and US shipping addresses just because I have no ideas what would be incurred on international shipping.  I'm going to project the pricing to the 100+ on the Barons and 50+ on the Sierras (these are the highest discounts available) but we will have to hit the 100 kit total for this to work (I don't think this will be a problem).

Because I'm planning on a cutoff date for orders of May 21st I'm only going to be able to accept Paypal payments.

Bushing kits will also be available but there is no quantity discount.  Bushings for these kits are $6.00 each.

Shipping will be via USPS priority mail to US addresses only (new rates in effect after May 14th):
$4.60 for 1 â€“ 20 kits
$8.95 for  21 - 40 kits
Email me for more than 40 kits

Insurance rate (required)
$0.01 to $50            $1.65
$50.01 to $100        $2.05
$100.01 to $200        $2.45
$200.01 to $300        $4.60
$300.01 to $400        $5.50
$400.01 to $500        $6.40
If your order is more than $500, I'll quote insurance separately.

Paypal charges will be applied to your total bill (including shipping and insurance)
3% of your total + $0.30

Also, there will be a $0.20 per item charge to cover actual shipping and insurance from AS to me.

As an example, consider an assortment of 10 pen kits and 2 bushing sets where the merchandise total is $85.00.  The total cost would work out as follows:

$85.00 for merchandise
$ 4.60 for priority shipping
$ 2.05 for insurance
$ 2.40 AS shipping to me for 12 items at $0.20 each
$94.05 Subtotal
$ 3.12 Paypal fees
$97.17 Total amount due via Paypal

Here is the price list:

Style	Finish	Item	Single Unit	100+/50+
Sierra	Upgrade Gold	BHW-171	 $5.70 	 $4.80 
Sierra	Chrome	BHW-172	 $5.70 	 $4.80 
Sierra	Satin Nickel	BHW-175	 $9.90 	 $7.00 
Sierra	Satin Gold	BHW-176	 $10.50 	 $7.00 
Sierra	Satin Silver	BHW-177	 $10.50 	 $7.00 
Sierra	Bright Copper	BHW-182	 $10.50 	 $7.00 
Sierra	Brushed Copper	BHW-183	 $10.50 	 $7.00 
Sierra	Platinum	BHW-174	 $11.50 	 $7.80 
Sierra	Gold Titanium	BHW-173	 $14.50 	 $9.10 
Sierra	Patinum & Black Titanium	BHW-178	 $12.50 	 $9.15 
Sierra	Gold Titanium & Black Titanium	BHW-179	 $16.00 	 $10.45 
Sierra Bushings	None	20A	 $6.00 	 $6.00
Drill Bit 27/64" $7.90 $7.90
Sierra Tube BHW-529 $0.49 $0.49
----
Sierra Vista	Upgrade Gold	BHW-475	 $6.85 	 $6.05 
Sierra Vista	Chrome	BHW-476	 $6.85 	 $6.05 
Sierra Vista	Gold Titanium	BHW-477	 $15.75 	 $10.25 
Sierra Vista	Black Titanium/Platinum	BHW-478	 $15.35 	 $12.00 
Vista Bushings	None	70A	 $6.00 	 $6.00
Drill Bit 27/64" $7.90 $7.90
Sierra Tube BHW-529 $0.49 $0.49
---- 
Baron Fountain Pen	Upgrade Gold	BHW-330 	 $14.90 	 $11.80 
Baron Fountain Pen	Satin Nickel	BHW-334 	 $16.10 	 $12.70 
Baron Fountain Pen	Gold Titanium	BHW-331 	 $20.10 	 $16.05 
Baron Fountain Pen	Black Titanium	BHW-333 	 $20.10 	 $16.05 
Baron Fountain Pen	Platinum	BHW-332 	 $20.85 	 $16.50 
Baron Fountain Pen	Sterling Silver	BHW-335 	 $21.25 	 $16.80 
Baron Rollerball	Upgrade Gold	BHW-320 	 $8.45 	 $6.75 
Baron Rollerball	Satin Nickel	BHW-324 	 $8.45 	 $6.75 
Baron Rollerball	Chrome	BHW-326 	 $8.45 	 $6.75 
Baron Rollerball	Sterling Silver	BHW-325 	 $15.25 	 $10.55 
Baron Rollerball	Bright Copper	BHW-327 	 $13.65 	 $10.55 
Baron Rollerball	Gold Titanium	BHW-321 	 $14.20 	 $11.15 
Baron Rollerball	Black Titanium	BHW-323 	 $14.25 	 $11.15 
Baron Rollerball	Platinum	BHW-322 	 $15.85 	 $12.50 
Baron Bushings	None	19A	 $6.00 	 $6.00
Baron Tubes BHWT-514 $0.55 $0.55
Drill Bit 15/32" $9.99 $9.99
Drill Bit 25/64" $7.25 $7.25
----
Sedona Fountain Pen	Upgrade Gold	BHW-435 	 $14.90 	 $13.00 
Sedona Fountain Pen	Chrome	BHW-436 	 $14.50 	 $12.50 
Sedona Fountain Pen	Platinum	BHW-437 	 $19.50 	 $15.00 
Sedona Fountain Pen	Gold Titanium	BHW-438 	 $18.50 	 $16.50 
Sedona Fountain Pen	Sterling Silver Plated	BHW-439 	 $19.00 	 $17.00 
Sedona Fountain Pen	Bright Copper	BHW-440 	 $17.50 	 $15.50 
Sedona Rollerball	Upgrade Gold	BHW-425 	 $9.95 	 $8.00 
Sedona Rollerball	Chrome	BHW-426 	 $9.95 	 $8.00 
Sedona Rollerball	Platinum	BHW-427 	 $15.25 	 $13.00 
Sedona Rollerball	Gold Titanium	BHW-428 	 $17.95 	 $15.90 
Sedona Rollerball	Sterling Silver Plated	BHW-429 	 $12.45 	 $10.50 
Sedona Rollerball	Bright Copper	BHW-430 	 $10.50 	 $8.25 
Sedona/Baron Bushings	None	19A	 $6.00 	 $6.00
Sedona Tubes BHWT-514 $0.55 $0.55
Drill Bit 15/32" $9.99 $9.99
Drill Bit 25/64" $7.25 $7.25

Note that Barons and Sedonas use the same bits and tubes.  Likewise, Sierras and Sierra Vistas use the same bits and tubes.


Let me know what you would like and I will email you with Paypal info and total.  By the way, I've checked this info as closely as possible but if there are any typos, I'll correct ASAP but I can't be responsible for such errors.

John


----------



## cozee (May 9, 2007)

May I ask as to why your only taking PayPal?


----------



## ken69912001 (May 9, 2007)

I would really like to try the new Sedonas. Can you add these to the buy as they are just redesigned Barons like the vistas are new Sierras.


----------



## jedgerton (May 9, 2007)

Greg,

I'm only taking Paypal because waiting for personal checks to clear would extend the buy by at least 10 days.  I'll also admit that I'm new at this and felt that Paypal payments would be easier to manage.

John


----------



## cozee (May 9, 2007)

I understand. Guess I'm out (for now anyway) on this one as my PP account is running low. Does anyone know where I can view a pic of a completed Sierra Vista?


----------



## LostintheWoods (May 9, 2007)

I don't know of a completed pic, Greg, but its .049" bigger at nib end, and .040" bigger at finial end, than a Sierra. That's a very small measurement--just a bit larger than a spark plug gap, if that helps--so the pen is going to look very much like a Sierra.


----------



## Rojo22 (May 9, 2007)

John

I too would like to participate, and can send a US Postal Money order, that your bank will cash way faster than a personal check.  IF you give the guys enough lead time on the total, today being the 9th, they should be able to send it along.  Just food for thought.  If you decide to take a US Postal Money Order, I am in for 20-50 of the Barons.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## mick (May 9, 2007)

John, How long are you going to keep this open?I'll probably be interested in several Vista and Serras


----------



## GoodTurns (May 10, 2007)

can you add bits/tubes to the order?  fine if not, I will put in a separate order but would like to save shipping...

ManyThanks for hosting this!

Jon


----------



## jtate (May 10, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but from which vendor are these coming? 

 I'd like to know so I can look at their web page and see what I'm purchasing.  I've done mostly slimlines adn I'm not familiar with the names of the various kits.

Julia


----------



## LanceD (May 10, 2007)

More than likely Arizona Silhouette as the Baron is exclusive to them .


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />More than likely Arizona Silhouette as the Baron is exclusive to them .



Only in the US. Barons are available from a Canadian supllier but he can not export them to the USA.

-Peter-


----------



## jedgerton (May 10, 2007)

Mick,

The buy is open through May 21st.

Jon,

I'll add the bits and tubes.  There won't be any discounts but it will save shipping.  My bad on leaving them out.

Julia,

Yes, Arizona Silouette's website would be the best website to check.  You can also search this website as I'm sure the members here have done this kits proud!

John


----------



## GoodTurns (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the additions....

Put me down for:

5 BWH179
5 BWH173
2 BWH182
2 BWH327
3 BWH325
3 BWH323
2 19a BUSHINGS
2 20A BUSHINGS
3 BWHT514
3 BWHT529
25/64 BIT
15/32 BIT

ps...DON'T TELL MY WIFE!

Thanks
Jon (paypal invoice to jjandjpiper@yahoo.com, or just let me know the total)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 10, 2007)

John,
to get things started here is my order

Sierra Chrome BHW-172 $5.70 $4.80......................(10)=$48.00 
Sierra Bright Copper BHW-182 $10.50 $7.00..............(5)=$ 35.00 
Sierra Patinum & Black Titanium BHW-178 $12.50 $9.15...(5)=$ 45.75 
Baron Rollerball Chrome BHW-326 $8.45 $6.75............(5)=$ 33.75
Baron Rollerball Bright Copper BHW-327 $13.65 $10.55 ..(5)=$ 52.75
Baron Rollerball Black Titanium BHW-323 $14.25 $11.15..(5)=$ 55.75 
Sub total..................................................$271.00 
 Total kits....................................@.20 per(35)=$ 7.00
 Shipping..................................................=$ 8.95
 Ins.......................................................=$ 4.60
 Paypal fees.............@.30 plus 3%......................=$ 9.04
Total if my math is correct...............................=$300.60
John will pay pal you when you check this over and send me an PM with you pay pal address


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 10, 2007)

Sierra Vista (top) versus Sierra (bottom)


----------



## jedgerton (May 11, 2007)

Jon,

Paypal request sent this morning.

Roy,

Sent email confirming amount and with Paypal info.  Not sure what PM means.

John


----------



## heineda (May 11, 2007)

John,

Please put me down for the following:
Sierra Vista Upgrade Gold BHW-475 X 3
Sierra Vista Chrome BHW-476 X 3
Sierra Tube BHW-529 X 3
Baron Rollerball Upgrade Gold BHW-320 X 5
Baron Rollerball Chrome BHW-326  X 3
Baron Tubes BHWT-514 X 5
Sedona Fountain Pen Gold Titanium BHW-438 X 1
Sedona Rollerball Bright Copper BHW-430 $10.50 X 2

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## jtate (May 11, 2007)

Question about Baron:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=23606&SearchTerms=baron,fountain
Is the band at the opening of the cap of this Baron standard?  If not, how do I get one?  I really like it!

Julia


----------



## LanceD (May 11, 2007)

Julia the centerband comes in three pieces. The piece you see on Gerry's pen and two rings, one black and the other the same plating as the kit. Just leave the two rings off.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 11, 2007)

Julia,
I think what Gerry did there was leave off the two trim rings; the regular CB on a Baron is actually 3 pieces.
That looks like the main body of the CB without the other two parts.
Pretty nice adaptation.
Gary


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2007)

John, Paypal sent and again thanks[^] for doing this,I know its tons of work..


----------



## Texatdurango (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />...Does anyone know where I can view a pic of a completed Sierra Vista?


Since others might want to see the difference, here is a Vista and regular Sierra I made, front and side views....

Hope this helps
George





<br />


----------



## jedgerton (May 15, 2007)

George,

Thanks for your post, I'm going to order mine to look just like yours!

John


----------



## hoff58 (May 17, 2007)

Please put me down for the following and I will pay via paypal.

2 - Sierra Gold Titanium BHW-173 
3 - Sierra Patinum & Black Titanium BHW-178 
3 - Sierra Gold Titanium & Black Titanium BHW-179 

1 - Baron Fountain Pen Gold Titanium BHW-331  
1 - Baron Fountain Pen Black Titanium BHW-333 
2 - Baron Rollerball Chrome BHW-326 
1 - Baron Rollerball Gold Titanium BHW-321 
1 - Baron Rollerball Black Titanium BHW-323 
1 - Baron Bushings None 19A 
5 - Baron Tubes BHWT-514 

1 - Sedona Fountain Pen Gold Titanium BHW-438 
2 - Sedona Rollerball Chrome BHW-426 
1 - Sedona Rollerball Platinum BHW-427 
1 - Sedona Rollerball Gold Titanium BHW-428 

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Lathemaster (May 18, 2007)

Sign me up for the following:

Part No	Description                 Quantity	Unit Cost Total
BHW-332	Baron Fountain Pen Platinum	5	 $16.50  $82.50 
BHW-322	Baron Rollerball Platinum	5	 $12.50  $62.50 
BHW-321	Baron Rollerball Gold Titanium	5	 $11.15  $55.75 

			Merch Total	 $200.75 
			Shipping	   $4.60 
			Ins	           $2.45 
			AZ Ship	           $3.00 
			Sub Total	 $210.80 

PayPal shortly
Mike


----------



## jjudge (May 18, 2007)

I'm posting so people can critique my math 
I'll send John email privately, too.

Here I go:

1 Sedona/Baron Bushing = $6
19A

2 Baron Fountain Pens  = $23.60
BHW-330

5 Baron Rollerballs    = $33.75
BHW-320

2 Sedona Fountain Pens     = $26.00
BHW-435

3 Sedona Rollerball (plat) = $39.00
BHW-427

3 Sedona Rollerball (gold) = $24.00
BHW-425

16 items cost a total of $152.35
shipping + $4.60
(sub = 159.40)
paypal + 5.08
(sub = 164.48)
handling + 3.20

Total = 167.68

Paypal to be hit within minutes of this post.

-- joe

(edited to put part numbers in)


----------



## George7 (May 19, 2007)

I'd like to order

8 x Sierra Chrome BHW-172 $4.80            =  $38.40
4 x Sierra Platinum BHW-174 $7.80          =  $31.20
4 x Sierra Gold Titanium BHW-173 $9.10     =  $36.40
5 x Sierra Tube BHW-529 $0.49              =   $2.45
----
8 x Baron Rollerball Chrome BHW-326 $6.75  =  $54.00
8 x Sedona Rollerball Chrome BHW-426 $8.00 =  $64.00
                  merchandise subtotal     = $216.45
                  shipping                 =   $8.95
                  AS shipping              =   $6.60
                  Insurance                =   $4.60
                  PayPal                   =   $7.40

                  Grand total              = $244.00

If you could send me your PayPal information I will submit payment right away. Thank you


----------



## EasyGreasy (May 20, 2007)

4 Baron Sterling Silver RB  BHW-325 10.55 42.29
4 Baron Tubes BHWT-514 .55                 2.20
4 Sierra tubes BHW-529 .49                 1.96

Totals

46.45
 2.40  AS Ship
 1.65  Ins
 4.60  Ship
 1.95  Paypal    =57.05

Please to contact me with paypal address...thanks


----------



## Monty (May 21, 2007)

Sorry about waiting till the last minute. Had to be sure of my finances. PayPal will be sent when you verify.


Baron Rollerball Gold Titanium BHW-321 -  2@ $11.15 =$22.30
Baron Rollerball Black Titanium BHW-323 â€“ 2@ $11.15=$22.30 
Baron Rollerball Platinum BHW-322 -          2@ $12.50=$25.00
Sedona Rollerball Platinum BHW-427 -        2@ $13.00=$26.00
Sedona Rollerball Gold Titanium BHW-428 â€“2@ $15.90=$31.80
Postage                                            $ 4.60
Ins                                                $ 2.45
AS shipping                                        $2.00
Sub Total                                         $136.45
PayPal                                               4.40
Total                                             $140.85


----------



## kmab (May 21, 2007)

I'm in too

Baron Rollerball Chrome	BHW-326	 $6.75 	4	 $27.00 
Baron Rollerball Black Titanium	BHW-323	 $11.15 	1	 $11.15 
Baron Rollerball Platinum	BHW-322	 $12.50 	3	 $37.50 
Baron Bushings	19A	 $6.00 	1	 $6.00 
Baron Tubes	BWT-514	 $0.55 	5	 $2.75 

				 $84.40 
Shipping 				 $4.60 
Insurance				 $2.05 
Shipping 2				 $2.80 
				 $93.85 
Pay Pal				 $3.12 
TOTAL				 $96.97 



Please verify total and send me your Paypal address.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## dbriski (May 21, 2007)

I will join in on this buy.

1-$6.00  Baron Bushings None 19A $6.00 $6.00
2-$22.30 Baron Rollerball Black Titanium BHW-323 $14.25 $11.15
2-$13.50 Baron Rollerball Chrome BHW-326 $8.45 $6.75
2-$22.30 Baron Rollerball Gold Titanium BHW-321 $14.20 $11.15
10-$5.50 Baron Tubes BHWT-514 $0.55 $0.55
2-$16.00 Sedona Rollerball Chrome BHW-426 $9.95 $8.00
1-$15.90 Sedona Rollerball Gold Titanium BHW-428 $17.95 $15.90
1- $6.00 Sierra Bushings None 20A $6.00 $6.00
1- $4.80 Sierra Chrome BHW-172 $5.70 $4.80
1- $9.10 Sierra Gold Titanium BHW-173 $14.50 $9.10
1- $9.15 Sierra Patinum & Black Titanium BHW-178 $12.50 $9.15
10-$4.90 Sierra Tube BHW-529 $0.49 $0.49
2-$24.00 Sierra Vista Black Titanium/Platinum BHW-478 $15.35 $12.00
2-$12.10 Sierra Vista Chrome BHW-476 $6.85 $6.05
2-$20.50 Sierra Vista Gold Titanium BHW-477 $15.75 $10.25
1-$6.00  Vista Bushings None 70A $6.00 $6.00
Total =  $198.05
Ins = $2.45
shipping = $8.95
Your Ins = $7.80
Papal = $6.81
Total = $224.07

Please verify and I will paypal you.


----------



## elody21 (May 21, 2007)

I would like to order

Barron   Black Ti 323 x 4 = 44.60
Barron   Gold Ti. 321 x 4 = 44.60
Barron  Platinum  322 x 4 = 50.00
                    Total  139.20
                Insurance    2.05
        Priority Shipping    4.60
    AS shipping x12 items    2.40
                           148.25
               Pay Pal 3%    4.50
                     plus     .30
                    Total  153.05

Thanks! I hope this order is correct.
Where do I send the pay pal$


----------



## hoff58 (Jun 11, 2007)

John,

  Just received my order. Thanks so much for putting this together and the little bonus blank. []
Kelly


----------



## Lathemaster (Jun 11, 2007)

John

Everything arrived today as ordered.

Thanks again for doing this

Mike


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 11, 2007)

All items received.  ManyThanks for doing this.  Love the blank, I actually got the copper kits to use with Desert Ironwood, so good choice!

Are we square on shipping?  Tag looked like more than you had estimated.  Let me know, I don't want you punished for doing the proverbial good deed!

Jon


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 11, 2007)

Mine also arrived safe and sound. just like Jon the shipping seemed more than we agreed on. let me know if I owe you anything. 





> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> <br />All items received.  ManyThanks for doing this.  Love the blank, I actually got the copper kits to use with Desert Ironwood, so good choice!
> 
> Are we square on shipping?  Tag looked like more than you had estimated.  Let me know, I don't want you punished for doing the proverbial good deed!
> ...


----------



## dbriski (Jun 12, 2007)

I recieved my order and everything was accounted for.

Thanks so much,
David


----------



## Monty (Jun 12, 2007)

Received mine today. Thanks for taking on this buy.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jun 13, 2007)

Received mine yesterday!  Everything was packed nice and neat!  Thanks for all your hard work on this.

Robert


----------



## kmab (Jun 13, 2007)

Package came in today's mail.  All present and accounted for.  Thanks for all your effort to make this happen.


----------



## jjudge (Jun 14, 2007)

My pen kits arrived!

Thanks


----------



## jedgerton (Jun 14, 2007)

Everyone,

I've now gotten confirmation from all but one person so I'm relieved that almost everything has arrived as expected.  A couple of notes I want to share with the whole group:

1. Everyone here was very easy and reasonable to work with.  All of the thanks you've offered is much appreciated but the job wasn't that hard.

2. Shipping costs were a little higher in some cases than I anticipated but overall, the difference wasn't anything to worry about.  I did learn that 20 pen kits won't go into a $4.95 flat rate envelope.  I also learned that you can't count on your local post office to have priority mail supplies, they want you to order them from their website.  It was nothing that multiple visits couldn't take care of.

3. Arizona Silouette is one class company to deal with.  Bill kept me informed, did everything he said he would do and even threw in some free DI blanks for everybody.  I just wish all suppliers worked this way.  I checked the order when it arrived at my address and it was spot on!

Now with one more confirmation, I'll call it done.  All in all, I will do it again when time allows!

Happy turning,
John Edgerton


----------



## EasyGreasy (Jun 15, 2007)

You da Man John..

As we all stand up and do the Wave for you. 

Thanks again


----------



## Rojo22 (Jun 18, 2007)

John

Same goes for you man, very easy and reasonable!  We appreciate what you did for us!

Robert


----------

